# Owner Finance House Selling



## Azone (Dec 29, 2016)

Hey guys,

I've decided to make this forum to talk about the success I've had after selling my home through *seller financing* when it was time for me to retire and down scale on house size.

It's enabled me to earn a passive income on top of my pension without any hassle. 

I feel as though this idea would greatly benefit others like myself who are looking to move but would prefer a steady income rather than a lump sum.

*What is seller financing?*
_When you (the seller) chose to act as the bank to a potential buyer negotiating an interest rate far better than what the bank has to offer.

_*Benefits*

_Monthly income - I receive a steady income from the buyer which is great!
_
_Spreads out taxes
_
_Better return on investment - I charged the buyer a 10% interest rate - far better than what I could of got elsewhere.
_

With the monthly income I receive from my old home + my existing pension I'm able to afford to do most things which my pension did not allow for before. My wife and I are about to sale around the world!!

Any questions on the topic, I would be happy to help as this has well and truly changed my outlook!

Good Luck Everyone!

Adam


----------



## nvtribefan (Dec 30, 2016)

I'd like to know where _"a 10% interest rate" _is _"an interest rate far better than what the bank has to offer"?
_


----------



## jujube (Dec 30, 2016)

Well, if I thought I could get anyone to pay me 10% interest rate on a mortgage, I'd sell/finance my house myself, too.  Unfortunately, it would probably be someone whose credit is too bad to get a conventional mortgage and who would want to deal with that?

Call me a cynic, but I think if you respond to the OP, you'll get some kind of a spiel to buy a series of "classes" on how to be an owner financier.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 31, 2016)

jujube said:


> Call me a cynic, but I think if you respond to the OP, you'll get some kind of a spiel to buy a series of "classes" on how to be an owner financier.


His profile does say doctor ???


----------

